# garage floor paint



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

the time has come to repaint my garage floor. I have been looking online but just keep seeing bad reviews - has anyone got any recommendations please?


----------



## Imperialjim (Aug 19, 2013)

Regal 2 pack epoxy floor paint. A bit of top coat lifted under a sticky motorcycle tyre but other than that its been fine for 5 years, low use residential garage though


----------



## JB052 (Mar 22, 2008)

I gave up painting the floor, it never seemed to last long no matter how thorough the preparation.

About 5 years ago I used carpet floor tiles from eBay at a cost of £30. It gets the occasional hoover and still looks fine. If using axle stands I put a board underneath but thats about it.


----------



## ridders66 (May 24, 2019)

I too gave up painting the floor. It doesn't matter how well you prepare the floor, and how good quality the paint is, the fact is that the first time you park your car on it, as soon as you drive it out, it will pull all the paint off again. I have been told it is a chemical reaction from the tyres.
After over ten years of keeping on painting it, two or three years ago I put a Mototile floor down and haven't regretted it in the slightest.


----------



## B8sy (Dec 6, 2014)

I went with duramat floor tiles as it seemed so hard to get a durable finish with painting.









Sent from my CLT-L09 using Tapatalk


----------



## ollienoclue (Jan 30, 2017)

Those tiles look ace.

We did our old garage, the paint kept fine but we didn't drive on it. Heavy objects with edges etc, if dragged, will scratch the paint though.

Swept out the garage, hoovered with rented industrial vaccuum to remove the dust (cheap concrete mix was used in our old garage floor) and then sealed with a sealant type product, ronseal I think it was. Then painted with two coats of garage floor paint but two pat epoxy would have been a lot better. I know some floor coatings are rubber type material and can make it deliciously smooth because that is what they used in the floor of my father in law's workshop. Any kind of liquid spill just sits there in a puddle and can't soak through. I suspect this is rather more expensive than something from B and Q though.

I would paint the floor and use those floor tiles if parking a vehicle on it. They aren't silly money from places like Big Dug etc and the edging on them stops them shifting around.


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Garfy said:


> the time has come to repaint my garage floor. I have been looking online but just keep seeing bad reviews - has anyone got any recommendations please?


I think it depends what you're using your garage for - if cars are being brought in / out etc, then I'd opt for tiles. If it's just storage, then painting would be fine as no heavy traffic...

If you are painting and some of the paint has lifted ? Then you will need to clean up and ensure the lifted sections are sealed well, it maybe worthwhile looking to fill or sand the edges around, otherwise you'll see where the paint had lifted (if this bothers you)...


----------



## Garfy (Aug 21, 2006)

thank you. the floor has very light use


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Going to paint mine today, I intend leaving it for best part of a week before putting things back, particularly the 3-wheeler.

Last time I did it, 10+ years ago, I put cardboard under the tyres. This was fine, until I put the car away wet, and soaked the cardboard, which I threw away. It wasn’t long before the interaction with the tyres lifted the paint.

So I think it’s carpet or carpet tiles under the tyres this time: I don’t want to tile the whole floor, as the concrete’s not that even, unfortunately.


----------



## baxlin (Oct 8, 2007)

Going on from post #9, and the various comments about paint lifting, is there some sort of sealant/barrier that can be put down?

Wax floor polish, just where the tyres stop, for instance? (Not too worried about wax on the tyre tread, it’d be so little)

I’m thinking along the lines of the old trick of spraying Mr Sheen on touch-dry wooden window frames to stop them sticking.


----------



## straight6hatch (Jul 17, 2020)

Total curve ball, but something to consider. I have the same issue. A year after some very expensive floor paint was done to the letter, its looking rubbish. Wind blows the rain under the door and with cars in and out it looks trash. I plan on just rubbing back the concrete and 'keying' it essentially and then laying a thin but level layer of screed. Should hold up to jacks and then I dont have the issue of paint chipping/peeling off either. Wont look as good as the tiles but being in the flooring trade will cost me a fraction of the floor tiles!


----------



## noellesteward (5 mo ago)

ollienoclue said:


> Those tiles look ace.
> 
> We did our old garage, the paint kept fine but we didn't drive on it. Heavy objects with edges etc, if dragged, will scratch the paint though.
> 
> ...


OK I need a cram course on what to put on the garage floor of a new house. the cement will be about 4-5 months old if that matters, and it will be in Florida.

The homebuilder says the epoxy floor is $3.50 Sq. Ft.. I don't know the process, but it has that confetti stuff on the tops. Since the garage is about 32 x 26 feet, the estimate is more than $2800 !!!

I don't have a budget for that. If I do this myself, it this a multiple layer coating ? How long does it take to dry, and does it really stink ? I don't want to breathe that stuff for a week. Also my wife has asthma and couldn't handle the fumes ?

I don't know what I'm talking about....if you can't tell hahahahahha


----------



## noellesteward (5 mo ago)

noellesteward said:


> OK I need a cram course on what to put on the garage floor of a new house. the cement will be about 4-5 months old if that matters, and it will be in Florida.
> 
> The homebuilder says the epoxy floor is $3.50 Sq. Ft.. I don't know the process, but it has that confetti stuff on the tops. Since the garage is about 32 x 26 feet, the estimate is more than $2800 !!!
> 
> ...


no response to this


----------



## Eddmeister (May 6, 2011)

baxlin said:


> Going to paint mine today, I intend leaving it for best part of a week before putting things back, particularly the 3-wheeler.
> 
> Last time I did it, 10+ years ago, I put cardboard under the tyres. This was fine, until I put the car away wet, and soaked the cardboard, which I threw away. It wasn’t long before the interaction with the tyres lifted the paint.
> 
> So I think it’s carpet or carpet tiles under the tyres this time: I don’t want to tile the whole floor, as the concrete’s not that even, unfortunately.


Greaseproof baking paper is best


----------

